# KGMON Very Slow



## MaxDev (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey,

I was trying to use kgmon, by issuing : 

kgmon -b

As soon it starts the profiler, the server becomes very slow, making it impossible even to 'type' something.

This is a clean installation of BSD 8.3 in a Dual E5-2650 Server.

Not sure why is that, anybody knows ?!

Thanks !


----------

